# bruno & tyson out and about(rough play warning)



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

looks like they had fun


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice pictures,black dogs usually just end up a black blob on photo's,but you can see the features on yours.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Judging by the photos their names are very apt


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Great pics hun , your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab Pics - lovely and clear - and the dogs look like they were having a great time.
It's lovely to see dogs really enjoying each others company.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are very wild faces, so glad they enjoy the refreshing grass..


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Big nasty dogs  looks like they're have a great time.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

kirk68 said:


> Big nasty dogs  looks like they're have a great time.


yea...be careful or they might lick you to death


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely dogs and beautiful photos!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Great pictures. Your dogs are just gorgeous


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are gourgeous pics they look like they was having fun


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

What are they, rottie crosses ? Cuties anyway! I love big chunky dogs  looks like they're having good fun.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> What are they, rottie crosses ? Cuties anyway! I love big chunky dogs  looks like they're having good fun.


brunos a rotti/german shepherd and tysons a rotti/bull mastiff


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Great! Love their expressions! Some wonderful captures there :smile:


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

They looked like dog actors for a dog action movie, lol.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Great photos! Lovely pair of dogs. X


----------

